# Unrealistic dog wish list



## MsDeb (Sep 4, 2014)

I want a guardian for our goats.  
I also want a guardian for me.  (It's still dark out now when I check the goats before leaving for work.)
I want a dog that already knows what to do because we don't have experience training an LGD.
I want a dog that accepts us and our young grandkids as people that are ok to be with the goats.
Let's really make this crazy: I want a dog that lives with the goats but also able to protect the rest of the yard.  (Maybe I really want an enclosure a dog can get in and out of but goats can't. Remember I said unrealistic...and crazy.)
Oh yeah, and I want it now.  (And free would be good....   )

I sent an email query (not quite as crazy as this one) to a goat rancher nearby who also sells LGD's.  His reply sounded fairly reasonable.  That an adult dog already trained would not necessarily be friendly with our grandkids and that we probably should consider a pup....or a llama.  
My problem with that is that we don't know how or have the time (we both work full time) to spend the time properly training a puppy.  I'm worried my adult ND's would just butt a puppy around.  And a llama really doesn't make ME feel safe.
Any suggestions?
Would we be better off starting with a young (NOT a brand new puppy) yard dog that would spend time with goats and grandkids?  We don't really want another pet.  That's what the goats are for.  But we don't want a dog that considers our grandkids a threat when they visit and want to play with the goats either.  And I guess if the goats are treated like pets then a dog living with the goats would be considered a pet also. 
Can someone just send Lassie to get me out of this well I'm digging myself in to?


----------



## mysunwolf (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm in a similar boat! Though our goats and sheep are certainly not pets, we often have friends and neighbors come by with their children to see the animals. I already have two medium sized house dogs, eight farm cats, and the whole rest of the livestock to care for. While I probably could find some time for a puppy, I have no idea how to train one, not really the money to buy one, and certainly not the money to feed one. Not to mention, I don't think my fences would hold any dog (my goats and sheep are easy keepers), and it would probably fight with my neighbors' dogs (also LGDs) through the fence, possibly digging under the fences to kill each other. I feel moderately secure in my yard as we are pretty remote, but a big dog barking in the front yard would definitely make sure I felt more secure.

For now, I lock myself and my sheep + goats up just after the sun sets, but it certainly makes it hard or impossible to go anywhere.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 4, 2014)

We adopted border collie/GP mix a couple years ago, that was already goat trained, and super friendly.
I was informed that a border collie/GP was not a good cross but ours is great.
There are always people who for whatever reason quitting with livestock who have trained dogs that need to be re-homed.  You just have to be careful.


----------



## happy acres (Sep 4, 2014)

I'd love to have a LGD that would guard my rabbits and Chickens. And he/she would go with me on walks to protect me from strangers trying to kidnap me. And was free. And was perfectly trained. And that my DH would like.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 4, 2014)

Yes you do have a big wish list. LOL
We are currently training up 3 pups. They will be homed as started/trained dogs. They are 21 weeks tomorrow.
You are right, a trained dog is an advantage. But there is a cost to those dogs.
For every month I keep them, it is feed, deworming (we de-worm for a minimum of 20 weeks) Heartworm preventative, Care, actual training, lead work, manners, socialization. We evaluate and test for temperament as well as strengths and weaknesses. 
The pups are then matched with their best environment.
Because our pups are raised with children and get that love and attention we try to match them to similar farm environments. 
Example- these pups are 21 wks raised with 11 people doted on by children. Now take these dogs and place them on a farmstead with little human activity, no children, no real interaction and these dogs will be pretty bored and unhappy which leads to issues. Evaluating the dog is imperative.
At 20 wks pups ranged 62-72 lbs. that is alot of puppy and is alot for a child. Teaching manners is important. At 6 months pups will be 90-100 lbs STILL A PUPPY. But alot of dog!
Early training is key. Much harder to correct a 100 lb pup.

At the same time new owners do not always do the right things. 

Recently worked with a lady that so loves her LGD but failed to follow basic instructions. We are firm believers in acclimating dogs to the whole home/family/farm environment (geared toward the small family farm) but there are still strict parameters. Advice of "routine program" was given to the owner of the dog, needless to say the routine was broken. It was broken by wanting the dog to be with her all over the property and she loved being with the dog. PROBLEM! The dog over time was not wanting to stay in the fields. She had bypassed the routine and was now making her LGD a family dog. Not keeping her in the field but allowing the dog to lay up under the tree at  the front of the property or where ever she wanted. The dog kept camping out by the house. When undesirable behaviors started (like not wanting to go with the goats, barking incessantly, fighting her on lead, chasing goats) she was very upset. She got the dog at 5 months fully routined no chasing perfectly content as LGD. She was now a human GD not a LIVESTOCK Guardian. Worked with the Lady and repeatedly told her to stick with the routine. She didn't. 

I warned her along the way... Also offered to bring the dog in to correct some behavior issues. She didn't want to part with the dog for 2 weeks.
I ended up doing a visit. After I saw what was going on it was clear. NOT THE DOG'S FAULT!

Finally I simply told the lady-" I am a trainer- I have given you all the ways to correct this and you have not followed through for more than a day at a time. It is not the dogs fault it is failing it is yours. Simply put you need to decide do you want a LGD or do you want a pet? "
She broke down crying and realized she had failed the dog. Once again a routine was given and she was told to follow the routine and she would see big results. Within 1 week there was fantastic improvement! By week 3 her dog was an LGD again. Still the dog is young only 7 months old and will still need that routine as she grows. 

The biggest issue is failure to make sure the dog stays in with their livestock. All our adults and pups are with their livestock. Playtime, lead work  etc is scheduled, routine, and CONSISTENT!
AND NOT IN THE FIELDS!

Trying to make a LGD a farmdog and a LGD from a young age, especially a pup, is confusing to the dog and usually ends up a bust. Two of our 4 pups really do not like coming out of their field for any reason. They are glued to their territory. two are easy and laid back... one (my keeper- a male pup) is so much like his Uncle D and owns everything yet is undemanding and will go to any field anytime without issue. He will also gladly run to the house and jump up on the couch. Head to the kitchen for a treat, but after 20-30 minutes HE wants to go back to his field.
He likes his individual loving and attention but once that is done  goes back to "work". 

Poultry- As we train up these dogs they are full time with poultry. Free ranged. We had 250 birds we are finally down to 100, still they are with the poultry all the time. Yes, they do  chase poultry, mouth it, stalk it. I expect loss. I will lose birds along the way as they are trained. My "keeper" boy never touches poultry. LOL  All that work, loss, direction cost the trainer, not just by loss of birds but all the revenue from those birds. A $25 laying hen is expensive! It takes 4-6 months to raise a bird to the point of lay. 1 year to use those eggs as hatching eggs. So, feed, housing, bedding, labor, loss of income from one bird at 2- 2 1/2 dozen eggs per month @ $4 a dozen, then a mature 1 year old hen produces hatching eggs which is more income as chicks are $6 a pieces and price goes up with age. 1 hen loss for a poultry producer like we are is worth hundreds of dollars.
Baby goats- yes we have pups in with them because we are training them. They learn early. But it requires us full time on our farm to train.

All of these things add up when selling a trained dog. We also know how often people will throw away a LGD because it chases poultry and they do not want to go through the loss. Infuriates me. Got a call last week from a lady wanting one of my pups because she was getting rid of her 4 month old GP pup- why? Because it was chasing chickens and killed one.

After a lengthly advice conversation she is keeping the dog and will work with him. She thought it was just the dog, never knowing she would have to work with any LGD pup to be with poultry. Yes, she will lose some but long term once the dog is trained it benefits her greatly as all her animals will now be protected from predators.

Long story yes the point- Spending money on a trained dog is not making the breeder/trainer rich by any means. Also not all dogs sold as "trained" have ever had a day worked with them.

I think dogs should be reasonably priced. However if someone wants to spend nothing on a dog I do question how important their livestock really is to them and how well would this person care for a LGD? Will they make sure the dog gets Rabies vac. will they do routine health check? de-worm? what about when there is an injury? will they pay the vet bill?  I know we have had several knee and shoulder injuries, dogs in house recuperating, on meds etc. Will the new owner do these things?

We kept these pups as originally we were to move onto 100 acre or so and would be in mountain lion territory so we wanted more dogs/ bigger teams. We also added in a Toli pup. Our move is not happening yet so our dogs will be sold trained. Personally I like it when people can take a pup and work with it starting at no earlier than 12 weeks. But many are working full time jobs and not farming full time. They will be somewhat limited in some things yet it has it's advantages too. ROUTINE!

Just food for thought.

 A LGD is a big commitment and they are worth their weight in gold. They are a joy to own, be around, and watch work. They bring comfort knowing all your animals are protected and you are too!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 4, 2014)

I lurked here for a long time, reading all about everybody's LGD's. I knew I wasn't ready for one, especially living in town. But I got my unrealistic dog wish. A co-worker gave us her 10 month old GP for FREE! The realistic part was that she killed chickens. It took 2 years of patience to turn her into a chicken guard instead of a killer. She never was a killer for blood, she just played with them to death.

Now I have my very REAL dog and she is awesome.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 4, 2014)

I remember your story and have felt Paris was truly meant to be your dog! 
These dogs may not always be "easy", but _so_ rewarding through the process. That is for sure! 
I don't think these dogs really are that hard. I think it just takes simple routine and being firm loving and consistent.


----------



## happy acres (Sep 5, 2014)

The OP did say unrealistic. I was just putting my own wish list out there. I know LGD take a lot of training, which at the moment I don't have time to do. Plus, working full time and farming on the side, doesn't leave a lot of time for socialization of a puppy. But I can always dream!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Sep 5, 2014)

Not sure if this is an option where you live, but GP, Anatolian, and other LGD rescues are something you could look into.  We got one of our LGDs from a GP Rescue.  I think we were lucky, but Miller is gem!  He was 4 years old when we adopted him and was very experienced with guarding goats.  He didn't have an issue switching to a new goat herd, and he loves the whole family (we have three teens).  

Although he's fierce with predators, he is gentle with babies of all types (human, goat, poultry), and my 2-year old niece has been able to run freely in the goat field with him since she was able to walk.  He is actually very protective of her - makes sure the goats don't run her down, stepped between her and a cat that tried to scratch her, etc.  He barks and growls at strange adults that approach the goats unintroduced (if we bring them over, he's fine), but he seems to know instinctively to be gentle with small children.  He was also great with our other LGD when he was a pup, and has done an excellent job training him.

So, although it might be a tall order, it's not an impossible one...just may take awhile.


----------



## MsDeb (Sep 5, 2014)

HoneyDreameMomma said:


> I think we were lucky, but Miller is gem!



Maybe you could just send me Miller?


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Sep 5, 2014)

LOL - I think we'll keep him as long as he'll have us.  ...But if I find another like him, I'll let you know.


----------



## MsDeb (Sep 5, 2014)

HoneyDreameMomma, that sounds like a great plan.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 5, 2014)

What about making your dream come true.......

http://www.nationalpyr.org/

http://www.txpyrs.org/TGPRescue/index.jsp

http://greatpyrenees.rescueme.org/

go ahead........you know you want one....... not just these sites, but there is a GP rescue in practically every state!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 5, 2014)

@MsDeb
Feel like a road trip? Scroll down the page and say Hello to Finn!!! Just what you ordered!

http://greatpyrenees.rescueme.org/Texas


----------



## MsDeb (Sep 6, 2014)

@Baymule. I sent a query. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 6, 2014)

Yay!
Hopefully they are not like the rescues here. 
They refuse to put a Pyrenees in any home that will use them as a LGD. 
For the few rescues that will allow them as LGD's (none in NC that I am aware of, unless private farms) if the dog was "given" up because it killed poultry the dog is labeled "livestock killer".

Some states have better rescues for Pyr's than others. 
Hoping you find a great dog that works out for you!


----------



## mysunwolf (Sep 6, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> Yay!
> Hopefully they are not like the rescues here.
> They refuse to put a Pyrenees in any home that will use them as a LGD.
> For the few rescues that will allow them as LGD's (none in NC that I am aware of, unless private farms) if the dog was "given" up because it killed poultry the dog is labeled "livestock killer".
> ...



Our rescues just one state over are like this too. It's really kind of infuriating, because in my mind the entire reason for breeds of dogs is for them to specialize and have jobs. To have a breed in the shelter and not let it go to a home where it will work because "oh no, it will be cold" (!) is ridiculous. Must have something to do with the fact that most other breeds don't do the work they were intended for anymore, either. 

Someday when we're more stable on money (and time), we'll get a LGD puppy and train it up.

My other concern is our small acreage. We have 4 acres, and I always worry that a LGD needs more room to roam, run, and guard. Thoughts on this?


----------



## Baymule (Sep 6, 2014)

@mysunwolf I have a Great Pyrenees and I live in town on a small lot. I will be the first to admit probably not the best set up for such a dog, but she seems fine with it. It is HERS. Only thing is, whatever she sees is HERS too. How DARE the neighbors walk around in their yard! How DARE people walk down the street! LOL

We are buying a home on 8 acres. She will have the run of probably half of it. After our small backyard, I am sure she will enjoy the room to run. JMO, I think it would depend on the dog. Bear in mind my GP is my first and only experience with LGD's so I don't know about giving you any "expert" advice. I can only relate what works with my dog. You might find a dog that is happy on your 4 acres and you might get one that a thousand acres wouldn't be enough. Maybe you can check on the rescue dogs too and find your dream dog.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 6, 2014)

MsDeb said:


> @Baymule. I sent a query. We'll see what happens.


 
I hope your dog wish list comes true! BTW, what state are you in?


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 6, 2014)

No, not  too small. Actually the key is to evaluate the pups.  Occassionally there is a pup in a litter that is simply only suited for large, meaning 50+ acres, 100,1000 acres that really wants no human contact but is a great guardian. These dogs are few and far between. All our teams are raised up on "small" chunks of land, they do not try to escaoe, climb fences, dig under or do naughty things like that. I do think they are "employed" having a real job to do and they also have people that they are bonded to. No need for them to go roaming. Although that is a characteristic of many LGD's.


----------



## MsDeb (Sep 6, 2014)

Baymule said:


> I hope your dog wish list comes true! BTW, what state are you in?


I'm in Lawrence, KS....home of the mythical red and blue bird with yellow shoes.


----------



## MsDeb (Sep 6, 2014)

@Baymule    Just so you know...you've ruined me for any other dog now.  I want Finn.  And I have looked at the GP rescue site before. Just didn't see any point in looking long distance (and everywhere is long distance from Kansas.)  I received a standard reply from the site saying I may or may not here from the individual and that I'd have the best luck getting a reply if I send a query about several dogs. It seems to me that, if they bother to give a detailed description about the dogs they would expect you to only inquire about the ones that are what you are looking for.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 7, 2014)

Wanted to also let you know to look at the Anatolians too.

Yesterday we had a family come to the farm, I had talked with the gentleman several times during the week, he had noticed our "kangals" on the website. I mentioned we have Anatolians and not Kangals ( technically the same but Kangals are patented by name/region they came from in Turkey). Anyway he was so excited to see the dogs. The man is from Turkey and knows the breed well, his grandfather had Kangals for their 300 goats. Wehen he finally got to the farm we brought Callie up. Callie is our female Anatolian. A fierce guardian but a super gentle dog. The mans face lit up as he saw her. Callie came up, happy to meet the people, friendly loving and his 5 year old son gave Callie a kiss, Callie in kind gave one back. There were no issues no aggression, Callie is big so we told her to lay down, she did rolled on her back getting belly rubs from all.
The man knows these dogs well, he said THIS IS what the dogs are suppose to be like. He was in love. His wife reminded him they were here for chickens. LOL The conversation led to how wonderful and stable these Shepherd dogs are and how they really are a soft heart. Meantime 2 of my Pyrs wouldn't in a million years let them pet them. They are behind a 6 ft fence. 
Our one male pyr is fine, and so are pups. 
Truly pyrs can be extremely bondy with family only. If grandchildren are not around all the time thr dogs may or may not be ok with them. 
I encourage you to look at the Anatolians too. FANTASTIC DOGS.
Out of all the farms I have been to, I have been able to go in with every Anatolian, cannot say that about the pyrs. Yet the pyr's really are my heart and my love.
Anatolians are far less roamy than pyrs. many will stay on property without fences everywhere. (NOT something I recommend)


----------



## happy acres (Sep 7, 2014)

Pictures please!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 7, 2014)

@MsDeb Keep after 'em until you hear something about Finn. I just gotta a feeling....... Sometimes things are just meant to be. You posted about your unrealistic dream dog and he showed up. Austin is nice this time of year....


----------



## MsDeb (Sep 7, 2014)

@Baymule. I searched the net last night trying to find other ways to connect. Couldnt get any info by googling the email name. Sounds like a terrier rescue so i searched those. Will send another query and see what happens.


----------



## MsDeb (Sep 7, 2014)

After sending a second inquiry, Finn's rescuer called me back. We talked for a long time. Got lots of great info from her and he sounds like the perfect fit.  if I'm really lucky, might actually get Finn!     Will just have to figure out how to get him from Austin TX to Lawrence KS.  If anyone is traveling this way and wouldn't mind transporting a large, lovable dog, please let me know.


----------



## Ellie (aka Chazak Speaks) (Sep 7, 2014)

Hello ya'll! I am Finn's foster mom. (He is the central Texas pyrenees posted on this thread.) Texas is absolutely overflowing with great LGD breed dogs. I have bred mini & standard dairy goats and am an independent rescuer/volunteer (dog/poultry/waterfowl/dove/pigeon rescue). I also work with a great team of 501c3 rescues (including folks from the pyrenees rescues someone posted on this thread) & other independent rescuers. We do what we can to rescue & rehome LGD breeds & crosses, which requires a lot of teamwork.

My pack is diverse but I have had a special emphasis on pyrenees ever since one of ours was stolen, killed, & dumped (among 6 other canine bodies) at a bridge 5 miles from home. Chazak's story made the news state wide & was featured on the Associated Press' Wire.

If there is anything I can do in Chazak's memory to help, please let me know. We in Texas are quite overwhelmed & are always in need of good homes. It is true that some rescues will not (or strongly prefer not to) adopt LGD breed dogs to working homes. However, there are rescues & individuals that will. And some of the rescued dogs are clearly from working homes, to one degree or another. Many won't necessarily stay with the herd (though some will) but are great duel purpose companions & guardians for the small homestead.

If anyone is interested in looking for a match in Texas, please email me with the details of what you are seeking & I will put the word out with my rescue contacts.
ChazakSpeaks@live.com

You can also find me on Facebook (a very valuable networking tool for rescuers) at www.facebook.com/Chazak.Speaks​


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 7, 2014)

@Ellie (aka Chazak Speaks) 


 From one pyr lover to another. Thankful for those like you!

AWESOME!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 7, 2014)

Welcome @Ellie (aka Chazak Speaks) !!! I am in east Texas, moving at end of the year to the Tyler area. Maybe this forum can help you find homes for LGD's, we certainly have people here that love them!

I am so happy that Finn has found a home! How funny that @MsDeb started this thread with a wish list and it is now coming true! I just love happy stories! Now we just gotta figure out how to get this match made in LGD Heaven to Kansas!


----------



## Ellie (aka Chazak Speaks) (Sep 7, 2014)

Thank you for the warm welcome Southern By Choice!

Baymule: it will be great to have another contact in Tyler. Smith County does not have an animal shelter, all they have is a "Holding Barn" in Tyler. They do get in LGD & farm breed dogs regularly since it is a rural county. Some need to go to pet homes but it depends. There are a lot of people in Texas with working dogs too & sometimes a dog on patrol gets picked up as a "stray" or gets caught in a trap. Often the owners assume they were overtaken by coyotes or a cougar & the owners never look for them.


----------



## MsDeb (Sep 8, 2014)

This is really more exciting than tooth fairies and genies in bottles all rolled into one!  Thankfully I'm off to do a full day assessment and will be concentrating on toddlers and teachers instead of thinking about Finn.  When we got our Rita (chihuahua/corgi mix) we were NOT looking for a dog. (Just ask my husband.)  But I had this strong urge to look and decided I'd send one query email to one rescue organization in Kansas City and just wait and see what happens.  So I fired off my first unrealistic wish list ending it with something along the lines of "I don't expect you to have someone that meets all those requests immediately but if you ever do, please keep us in mind."  The next morning I had an email saying "we have just the dog for you."  And they did.  Somebody rescued Rita the day before she was to be put down and she had been in a foster home for around 3 weeks.  She is the perfect dog for us.  I believe in God and that he loves and cares for all creatures great and small. If this is meant to be, it will happen.  And a big THANK YOU to Ellie and all the other earth angels who rescue and provide loving care and help find forever homes.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 9, 2014)

@MsDeb any word on Finn yet?


----------



## babsbag (Sep 9, 2014)

Post a note on BYC too. I had a dog get a ride from one end of CA to the other by simply putting out the word on the forums; a person I never met found him a crate and gave him a ride and posted updates along the trip. Good luck; something will turn up soon.


----------



## MsDeb (Sep 9, 2014)

Baymule said:


> @MsDeb any word on Finn yet?


Still waiting. Trying to remind myself he isn't the only dog the rescuer is dealing with. She has connections with people who transport.  Keeping fingers crossed something will come through.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm so happy for you, and keeping my fingers crossed  that Finn can get a ride to you soon.  I'm in North Texas and I've been grateful for the LGD rescues here (that's where we got Miller).  Ellie, we appreciate people like you who keep these organizations running and help us find our dream dogs!  God bless you for all the time and effort you put in.

MsDeb, we insist on pictures the moment he comes home to you!


----------



## MsDeb (Sep 11, 2014)

HoneyDreameMomma said:


> I'm so happy for you, and keeping my fingers crossed  that Finn can get a ride to you soon.  I'm in North Texas and I've been grateful for the LGD rescues here (that's where we got Miller).  Ellie, we appreciate people like you who keep these organizations running and help us find our dream dogs!  God bless you for all the time and effort you put in.
> 
> MsDeb, we insist on pictures the moment he comes home to you!



Thank you.  I can use a multitude of crossed fingers.  And of course there will be an insane amount of pictures when he finally arrives.  As for Ellie...and Jennifer (the one who rescued Finn) and all the rescuers and foster families, yes, God bless them all.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Sep 11, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> Wanted to also let you know to look at the Anatolians too.
> 
> Yesterday we had a family come to the farm, I had talked with the gentleman several times during the week, he had noticed our "kangals" on the website. I mentioned we have Anatolians and not Kangals ( technically the same but Kangals are patented by name/region they came from in Turkey). Anyway he was so excited to see the dogs. The man is from Turkey and knows the breed well, his grandfather had Kangals for their 300 goats. Wehen he finally got to the farm we brought Callie up. Callie is our female Anatolian. A fierce guardian but a super gentle dog. The mans face lit up as he saw her. Callie came up, happy to meet the people, friendly loving and his 5 year old son gave Callie a kiss, Callie in kind gave one back. There were no issues no aggression, Callie is big so we told her to lay down, she did rolled on her back getting belly rubs from all.
> The man knows these dogs well, he said THIS IS what the dogs are suppose to be like. He was in love. His wife reminded him they were here for chickens. LOL The conversation led to how wonderful and stable these Shepherd dogs are and how they really are a soft heart. Meantime 2 of my Pyrs wouldn't in a million years let them pet them. They are behind a 6 ft fence.
> ...


 
Mine are true to this; my male pyr is much more barky and wandery than my female toli. 



babsbag said:


> Post a note on BYC too. I had a dog get a ride from one end of CA to the other by simply putting out the word on the forums; a person I never met found him a crate and gave him a ride and posted updates along the trip. Good luck; something will turn up soon.


 
That's right! You'll never know what you can find!


----------



## MsDeb (Sep 12, 2014)

Joined BYC and posted there asking if anyone was willing to transport.  I'm starting to feel like I'm begging.  I just know we can't make that full trip right now due to my husband's work schedule.  And he would not be happy with me making it alone.  I keep telling myself that if it's meant to be it will happen, but I still keep throwing it out there because you don't bring home fish unless you go fishing.


----------



## happy acres (Sep 12, 2014)

Good luck to both you and Finn!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Sep 12, 2014)

I've had success transporting chickens via rides from Craigslist too.


----------



## MsDeb (Sep 12, 2014)

happy acres said:


> Good luck to both you and Finn!


Thanks....and prayers please for Ellie, Finn's foster mom.  Sounds like she's running on empty with so may critters to take care of.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 12, 2014)

MsDeb said:


> Thanks....and prayers please for Ellie, Finn's foster mom.  Sounds like she's running on empty with so may critters to take care of.


Could she meet you half way, and could you get a friend or relative to go with you?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 12, 2014)

MsDeb said:


> Joined BYC and posted there asking if anyone was willing to transport.  I'm starting to feel like I'm begging.  I just know we can't make that full trip right now due to my husband's work schedule.  And he would not be happy with me making it alone.  I keep telling myself that if it's meant to be it will happen, but I still keep throwing it out there because you don't bring home fish unless you go fishing.



Have you put an ad on Craigs List closest to Tyler TX?  May be a long shot but couldn't hurt.
I found someone to transport a buckling for me from OH to NC in April by placing an ad on CL in Columbus.  Traded him a couple of yearling does, one of which was already bred.  That was the deal he agreed to, but I contacted him the week before he came and asked him if he wanted a buckling too.  (I was over run with bucklings this spring)
It was a long shot, but in this case it worked out great.  He is happy with the animals he got, and his wife and mine are facebook friends now.  The bred doe had twins last weekened.


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm a firm believer in if it is suppose to be it will.  good luck


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 15, 2014)

well, any news about finn?   hope you hear soon and its all good


----------



## MsDeb (Sep 16, 2014)

goatgurl said:


> well, any news about finn?   hope you hear soon and its all good


Still sending inquires and waiting to see what happens. I am so ready to rent a car and just drive alone. Eleven hours away doesn't sound like much...but that eleven hour drive back would be a doozy. If nothing comes through by the end of this week I'll probably be on the road the next weekend.  This will sound a little nuts but I can already see and feel him when we're outside with the goats.  
When were were putting the boys in their billy pen last night we were talking about the possibility of coyotes coming up this winter. (We've heard plenty of them.)  David said "Well we're not getting another guardian dog. One is enough." So in both of our hearts he is with us already.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 16, 2014)

Eleven hours back with a big dog would be more than a doozy! Can you find anyone to go with you?


----------



## MsDeb (Sep 16, 2014)

Things are starting to get interesting.  My best friend has a friend in TX who saw my shared FB post of Finn. She is involved in rescue also. She and Ellie are willing to talk about a potential relay that will get Finn from Austin to the OK boarder. Am hoping my sister can help run a leg of the relay. She could either get him from the border to Ada (our home town ) or from Ada to OKC or Tulsa.  We could use one more person, preferably for the OK boarder to Ada leg but we'll take what we can get.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 16, 2014)

That would be willing awesome if you can work that out. I was giving away some doves once and they got a 8 hour trip from 4 different people. It is so awesome when people can work together to do good. Warms the heart. Good luck.


----------



## happy acres (Sep 17, 2014)

Praying that everything works out! You need Finn, and he needs you!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 17, 2014)

I have goosebumps! Praying for you and Finn and everyone involved with the start of his new life!


----------



## MsDeb (Oct 6, 2014)

Has it just been a month?  Seems like forever ago. Meeting Finn's transport on Wednesday!  Bringing him home on Thursday!  So many wonderful people making this wish come true!  Thanks again @Baymule !


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Oct 6, 2014)

Woohoo!  Can't wait to hear how it goes and to see pictures.


----------



## happy acres (Oct 6, 2014)

So happy for you and Finn! Must post pictures!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 6, 2014)

I can't wait to see pictures of Finn!! He is about to enter dog Utopia!


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 7, 2014)

tomorrow, tomorrow, you meet him tomorrow...that's only a day away.  impatiently awaiting pictures by Thursday evening


----------



## MsDeb (Oct 7, 2014)

Just got message from Ellie that Finn is on the first leg of the transport!   Rita is already exhausted from the wait. Pic of her sleeping in lap with nose in cup holder.


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 7, 2014)

SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 7, 2014)

Your Dream Dog really is coming true. I have goosebumps just thinking about it.


----------



## MsDeb (Oct 7, 2014)

The more I learn about the dedication and determination of dog rescue people, the more humbled I feel.  I just read the original post from a year ago August when Finn was about to be put down and all the replies of people scrambling to save him.  And I know this goes on every day.  And right now I'm FB messaging with several of the people getting him to the transport that will bring him close enough to us that we can pick him up and bring him home. And, in the middle of all this, Ellie is picking up two more rescue pups tonight that will move into the space created by Finn coming to us.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## MsDeb (Oct 8, 2014)

First leg of Finn's transport got him to Dog Runner shortly before 5a.m. central standard time with only a couple minor delays. We meet Dog Runner in Joplin MO around 6 p.m. this evening.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 8, 2014)

This is just great! How many people are transporting Finn? It is awesome how this has come together for Finn! Hats off to the dedicated people who give their hearts and time to dogs like Finn.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 8, 2014)

I have a feeling that even if Finn doesn't work out as a LGD he will still have found his forever home!


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 8, 2014)

i got goosebumps reading this.  I'm so excited for you and finn.  safe trip


----------



## MsDeb (Oct 8, 2014)

Dreams come true.


----------



## MsDeb (Oct 8, 2014)

Will post details when we get home tomorrow.  Just wanted to share and thank you all!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures, can't wait to see more when ya'll get home! This is so fantastic, I showed DH the pictures, I've been reading this story to him. We are so excited for ya'll!

Dreams DO come true, especially for nice people like you and your husband.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 9, 2014)

Very nice.  What a handsome fellow


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Oct 10, 2014)

What a good looking boy!  I'm so excited to hear the details!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 10, 2014)

Hope all is going well. Looking forward to hearing all about him and the journey, it is so great that his transportation came through. There are just some awesome people in the world.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## happy acres (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Nov 11, 2014)

I just read this post....and i am in tears. What an amazing journey and beautiful ending. What a blessing. Best wishes for your family and your newest addition,  Finn!


----------



## MsDeb (Nov 11, 2014)

Bucking Adoeable Fainters said:


> I just read this post....and i am in tears. What an amazing journey and beautiful ending. What a blessing. Best wishes for your family and your newest addition,  Finn!


Thank you!  He is a big fluffy angel and we already don't know what we ever did without him.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 11, 2014)

How is he adjusting with the livestock?
Has he "picked" his goats?


----------



## MsDeb (Nov 12, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> How is he adjusting with the livestock?
> Has he "picked" his goats?


He still thinks he's supposed to keep the boys away from the girls but he's really good to obey and stop when I know he'd really love to chase (or play with) them.  We don't let them out to graze together to there aren't any issues of him thinking he needs to keep them separated.  He just doesn't appreciate the boys...or really just Max, the buck, sniffing around the girls pen.  I'm afraid our evenings of sitting out watching goats graze are over for a few months. It's been so interesting watching him, thinking he's napping then seeing him come instantly alert to anything. Slowly realizing and recognizing the differences in the traits of a guardian dog and other dogs.  (I grew up with boarder collies and yard dogs. Big difference.)


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 12, 2014)

Not unusual... some young dogs can get very confused by breeding, the snorting and pawing and jumping around. They do outgrow it when worked with. Also some young dogs (we are talking 1yr or less usually) may also get very nervous and confused when a doe goes into heat. It is not the heat per se it is the "loud" screamers usually.
It takes time for the dogs to get use to the "kind" of hollering that happens sometimes when the does cycle... they can get confused and think the doe is in distress. Some things they may do are paw at the doe, try to "move" the doe to "safety"-- this is usually done by mouth on neck but not really biting or hurting the doe. Still all these things must be corrected but the dog is genuinely confused.

Rare but every once in awhile you will get a young dog that thinks it is a dying animal and will try to attack it.  Like I said VERY RARE. 

They do figure it out and get it eventually- bucks breed does... ok.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 12, 2014)

Wish I could use the dogs as  a reliable way to prevent breeding; that would be handy when short on pen space .


----------



## MsDeb (Nov 13, 2014)

babsbag said:


> Wish I could use the dogs as  a reliable way to prevent breeding; that would be handy when short on pen space .


Or if we could sell LGD's to parents of teens as an effective method of birth control...
1. We'd be rich.
2. We could afford more land.
3. We could have more goats.
4. We could have more dogs.
I think I'm on to something.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh my gosh,  yesssssssss!!! I am all in on investment! I just had a girl in July, and i am already dreading it! And kids are getting there so much earlier,  ahhhhh!

Sounds like another dream wish list post....to gaurd my daughters purity with my LGD!!!!!! Cha ching!


----------



## babsbag (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 14, 2014)

Way to funny!!!!


----------



## Jansalem (Jul 19, 2015)

We have two wonderful great pyrenees free to a good home.  They are excellent guardians, age 5 and 7. Must go together.  Where are you located?


----------

